# Eagles bout to get there ass beat by...........



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

The motherfucking Miami Dolphins.
I dont even know why I torture myself watching this shit anymore.If I didn't get high out my fucking mind I would end up punching holes through my TV. 


Now watch since I posted this they'll blow them out.Wouldn't really be surprised though since Vick is coming back.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

So you are an Eagle fan, thought so...lol. The Eagles have more talent than the fish, not sure why you think they'll get blown out...line is only 3.


----------



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So you are an Eagle fan, thought so...lol. The Eagles have more talent than the fish, not sure why you think they'll get blown out...line is only 3.


yea,this years hurting me lol.
I normally would be hyping the eagles up but after all the games they threw away I cant.They lost to the fucking cardinals lead by John Skelton lol.


----------



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

It seems like the only games where they came to play were the division games.It's like they thought they could get by on raw talent alone.Watching them it's like they think the teams there playing suck so they dont even prepare,then we have these fucking coaches who wont even use Mccoy when he's ranked as the best right now.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

...... said:


> It seems like the only games where they came to play were the division games.It's like they thought they could get by on raw talent alone.Watching them it's like they think the teams there playing suck so they dont even prepare,then we have these fucking coaches who wont even use Mccoy when he's ranked as the best right now.


Because the rules now heavily favor QB's, you almost have to carry 2 starters on the roster just in case. Also, many teams don't have their back-ups taking any practice reps with starting offenses. That's a huge mistake, these guys need at least 25% of the reps or they take weeks to learn the damn offenses...meanwhile they turn the ball over in the red zone etc. That's basically why both the Eagles and Bears are losing games right now.


----------



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Because the rules now heavily favor QB's, you almost have to carry 2 starters on the roster just in case. Also, many teams don't have their back-ups taking any practice reps with starting offenses. That's a huge mistake, these guys need at least 25% of the reps or they take weeks to learn the damn offenses...meanwhile they turn the ball over in the red zone etc. That's basically why both the Eagles and Bears are losing games right now.


Yea them red zone turnovers been killing us.Atleast you guys got a good defense lol,most of are guys wouldn't even be starting on NFL teams.Add are o line coordinator now coaching defense to that and you got a disaster lol.
Also the 4th quarter collapses,I blame that on the coaches to cause they got a good running back but andy reid wants to try and keep passing.Vicks gotten better at passing but I still dont want to rely on him to make them throws in crunch time.I'd like to see us become a run 1st team but I know that'll never happen with this coaching staff.


----------



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

lol and I bet they open the game with play action and vick throwing deep to desean.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

...... said:


> Yea them red zone turnovers been killing us.Atleast you guys got a good defense lol,most of are guys wouldn't even be starting on NFL teams.Add are o line coordinator now coaching defense to that and you got a disaster lol.
> Also the 4th quarter collapses,I blame that on the coaches to cause they got a good running back but andy reid wants to try and keep passing.Vicks gotten better at passing but I still dont want to rely on him to make them throws in crunch time.I'd like to see us become a run 1st team but I know that'll never happen with this coaching staff.


The Ravens have been successful as a run first team this year, it can still be done. If you can control the clock and keep opposing QB's off the field, you can win with almost anyone at QB that doesn't lose games. Problem is, the Ravens are the only team I see still doing it...with an average [email protected] We get to hear more about Tim Tebow today, can't wait for all the network analysts to tell us he's the greatest running QB since Fran Tarkenton...lol...dude makes me ill with his "Oh Golly" comments on ESPN. Listening to Tim Tebow talk is like watching an old black and white episode of Leave It To Beaver.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck to your Eagles today Dots. I get to watch my Raiders get murdered by the Packers. Might have to turn it off by half time and do something else, lol. Man I hope the Bears take care of Denver today.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Good luck to your Eagles today Dots. I get to watch my Raiders get murdered by the Packers. Might have to turn it off by half time and do something else, lol. Man I hope the Bears take care of Denver today.


Me too, only we're missing some important horses out in donkeyland...no Cutler homecoming.


----------



## Timmy22 (Dec 11, 2011)

GO DOLPHINS!!! Man, I love the dolphins, but they suck this year... My fathers favorite team is the Eagles. I told him this morning on the phone that I hope his Eagles do win though. I want the Dolphins to lose out so they will get a better draft pick and fire Tony Sparano. They have the talent on D with Cameron Wake, Karlos Dansby, and the emerging Jason Allen. Sparano needs to go!

I pull for the eagles when they are not playing the dolphins. I hope they dont make a mistake and fire Andy Reid this year. They need to get a real defensive coordinator. Too much ego goin on in philly right now with the contract issues and all the other bullshit.


----------



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The Ravens have been successful as a run first team this year, it can still be done. If you can control the clock and keep opposing QB's off the field, you can win with almost anyone at QB that doesn't lose games. Problem is, the Ravens are the only team I see still doing it...with an average [email protected] We get to hear more about Tim Tebow today, can't wait for all the network analysts to tell us he's the greatest running QB since Fran Tarkenton...lol...dude makes me ill with his "Oh Golly" comments on ESPN. Listening to Tim Tebow talk is like watching an old black and white episode of Leave It To Beaver.


I think cam newton deserves way more air play then tebow....The kid is breaking recoreds left and right,revived steve smiths career and is guaranteed rookie of the year but I barely even see him on NFL network.
I barely even watch ESPN anymore cause of how much of a joke its become,I cant believe they employ skip bayless but I guess ratings only matter and with all the bullshit he says that gets people to tune in.

Well im about to roll up and turn the game on Good luck to everyones teams today unless your team is in the nfc east cause if the giants and boys collapse we still got a shot at playoffs lmfao


----------



## ...... (Dec 11, 2011)

lmfao the miami crowds chanting lets go eagles............this might turn out to be good.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats Donkeys, way to win a game literally handed to you.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for the hijack Dots but that shit was funny as fuck. 
Freeze the kicker (again)... I just won 50 bucks on that missed kick.


----------



## ...... (Dec 12, 2011)

Timmy22 said:


> GO DOLPHINS!!! Man, I love the dolphins, but they suck this year... My fathers favorite team is the Eagles. I told him this morning on the phone that I hope his Eagles do win though. I want the Dolphins to lose out so they will get a better draft pick and fire Tony Sparano. They have the talent on D with Cameron Wake, Karlos Dansby, and the emerging Jason Allen. Sparano needs to go!
> 
> I pull for the eagles when they are not playing the dolphins. I hope they dont make a mistake and fire Andy Reid this year. They need to get a real defensive coordinator. Too much ego goin on in philly right now with the contract issues and all the other bullshit.


I dont want andy gone either but I wouldn't be mad if marty morninweg got a head coach job,or fired lol.

Well we won but it seemed like are O completely shut down in the 2nd half.


----------



## growmo23 (Dec 12, 2011)

At least you're not a cowboys fan... think how THEY feel!!

Go Texans!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Timmy22 said:


> GO DOLPHINS!!! Man, I love the dolphins, but they suck this year... My fathers favorite team is the Eagles. I told him this morning on the phone that I hope his Eagles do win though. I want the Dolphins to lose out so they will get a better draft pick and fire Tony Sparano. They have the talent on D with Cameron Wake, Karlos Dansby, and the emerging Jason Allen. Sparano needs to go!
> 
> I pull for the eagles when they are not playing the dolphins. I hope they dont make a mistake and fire Andy Reid this year. They need to get a real defensive coordinator. Too much ego goin on in philly right now with the contract issues and all the other bullshit.


You got your wish, bye bye Sparano.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 13, 2011)

What I'll never understand is why Dean Spanos fired Shottenheimer at 14 and 2 for Norv Turner. Who does that?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> What I'll never understand is why Dean Spanos fired Shottenheimer at 14 and 2 for Norv Turner. Who does that?


I can understand firing Marty, he was a good player development coach...that always was out-coached in post-season. But hiring a Turner to replace him was silly, Norv coaches like his brother Ron. Both are college coaches imho.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, so why fire a coach that takes you to a 14-2 season, if I recall properly, for Turner who has a losing record as a head coach in the NFL?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was happy because the Shottenheimer hated the Raiders and Al Davis. When he was in KC I heard he would treat every game like the Super Bowl when they played each other.l. He had the Raiders number while in KC and San Diego. 
Norv is done unless they can pull a win off against Baltimore which oddly enough is only one point in the spread.
Vegas is begging the gamblers to take the Ravens with that 1 point spread. Hmmmm....
Anyway like I was saying anything short of a playoff game and the fans want Turner gone. To many things have to happen for them to make the playoffs. Too little too late. Plus God wants Tebow in the Super Bowl, lmao.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Yeah, so why fire a coach that takes you to a 14-2 season, if I recall properly, for Turner who has a losing record as a head coach in the NFL?


Incompetence in the NFL runs in the Turner family. I interviewed Ron Turn several years ago during a panel discussion at Soldier Field. To shorten the story, I had already written down specific plays he used over and over again...after NOT working. I politely questioned his play-calling abilities, live on local cable TV. He side-stepped me right away by focusing on the player I happened to mention as opposed to simply owning up to some shitty decisions from up in the booth.

Now old Ron is an assistant I believe at some no-name college in Indiana...figures. I found some film on Marty you might like:
http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d810aebd9/Top-Ten-Motivational-Coaches-Marty-Schottenheimer


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 14, 2011)

"The Gleam"... lol.


----------

